# L shaped room modes



## MarkusBonk (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of a mode calculator for L-shaped rooms?

Markus


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

There is a program that while not free, is affordable, into which you input the details of your room (almost like CAD) and will do all sorts of predictions for you. It has a learning curve however, in that you have to accurately predict the reflective/absorptive nature of your boundaries for it to even come close to reality. The name is CARA.


----------



## MarkusBonk (Jun 5, 2010)

Will it tell me what the room modes are?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Sort of. Best bet is to run a search for it, you'll come up with some sites that'll show you pretty close to exactly what it can and can't do.
But keep in mind that even used perfectly, it's still just a prediction that will not be 100% accurate as compared to the real world.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

MarkusBonk said:


> Will it tell me what the room modes are?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonant_room_modes


----------



## MarkusBonk (Jun 5, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonant_room_modes


Is this another bot? L-shaped room!!!!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

MarkusBonk said:


> Is this another bot? L-shaped room!!!!


Calm down. I thought you asked what room modes are. I missed the "the." The only relatively easy way would be to calculate them with CARA or similar modeling program. CARA worked well in my L-shaped room.

Kal


----------



## MarkusBonk (Jun 5, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Calm down


I am sorry to say that I am reaching the stage where I am extremely reluctant to write a post with more than 8 words in it and more than one idea.
I am getting the impression that there is a race on for who has the most posts (per minute?) and the ones who suffer are the genuine seekers of advice. Please don't think you have read something. Read it instead. Kal you may think this is directed at you personally, but no, this is not the first time exactly this has happened in this forum - i bitched about it the previous times as well - and I doubt if it only happens to me,


----------



## Chriswil (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello Kal

I have CARA version 2.2 but I cannot find any function in it to display the calculated room modes. Which version do you have that displays the calculated room modes? Or alternatively, where do I find it? It is not mentioned in the help files.

Rgds

Chris


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

MarkusBonk said:


> I am sorry to say that I am reaching the stage where I am extremely reluctant to write a post with more than 8 words in it and more than one idea.
> I am getting the impression that there is a race on for who has the most posts (per minute?) and the ones who suffer are the genuine seekers of advice. Please don't think you have read something. Read it instead. Kal you may think this is directed at you personally, but no, this is not the first time exactly this has happened in this forum - i mooed about it the previous times as well - and I doubt if it only happens to me,


Calm down. Your own impatience is all too apparent. Those of us who read (yes, read) and respond do so voluntarily. It is not our jobs to do so and, if I admit I made an error, leave it at that.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Chriswil said:


> Hello Kal
> 
> I have CARA version 2.2 but I cannot find any function in it to display the calculated room modes. Which version do you have that displays the calculated room modes? Or alternatively, where do I find it? It is not mentioned in the help files.
> 
> ...


I wish I could give you an answer. I do not recall a specific listing of such modes but they are displayed graphically with annotation, as I recall. Frankly, I have not used CARA in years, ever since I became equipped with sufficient measurement tools. After all, it is easier and better to measure accurately than to model and predict, especially after construction.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

If you look at an FR plot, chances are good that any peaks/dips in the bass region represent modes.
But I agree with Kal. No substitution for actual measurements.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

glaufman said:


> If you look at an FR plot, chances are good that any peaks/dips in the bass region represent modes.
> But I agree with Kal. No substitution for actual measurements.


One of the modules in the GoldLine TEF suite is an analysis that indicates whether particular response anomalies are due to room modes or not and whether or not they are electronically correctable. I do not know the principles on which this is based but it seems to be functionally reliable.


----------

